

 BP buys 'oil spill' sponsored links for search engines - zitstif
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2010/06/bp-turns-to-google-ads-to-save.html
http://zitstif.no-ip.org/
======
Alleyfield
_Well ain't that great pr..._

I believe that BP's pr department consists of old pr people past their prime -
people who're still living in a world where there's only a couple of
information sources (TV, Newspapers) and they're putting those strategies into
use in the modern world...

And the end result?

Endless blog posts about how BP has done an awful job of clearing that mess up

